# Arabian Horse vs Dromedary Camel



## ujjal05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Suppose,a race starts between an arabian horse and a dromedary camel with an average weight rider on both of them.The challenge is to run constantly at speed of at least 13mph and there are no breaks at all.So,who would be running for the longer time.Who would outlast whom?Both of the animal are in good shape and healthy and are not moody as well.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Random...

...and I have no idea


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The horse record for 100 miles is faster, 100 miles in 11 hours 18 minutes,
Camel record, (converted from k's) 100 miles in 14 hours and some change.

But on any given Sunday who knows, lots and lots of people ride horses so the odds of finding that special horse are much greater than the with the handful of *************.


----------

